# Cook County:  Forestry Dept Land Work



## Gone Fishin (Sep 4, 2014)

The dept of forestry did some work on our land.  Not sure what it is gonna cost or how good of a job they did, but we are heading up Sat to plant & despider/wasp stands.  

If anyone is interested I will let you know what kind of job they did & the cost.  My dad met the guy and he seemed interested in helping hunters with their land.  Their reasoning is to help keep deer off the road sides.  

I am almost as excited to plant, and get ready for hunting this weekend as will be in mid Oct.  The euphoria can all come to an instant halt if I find a big wasp nest Sat.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Sep 7, 2014)

We planted this weekend.  The guy from the forestry dept did a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of a job.  Wish I had before/after pictures to share.  The front plot hasn't been touched in 2yrs.  It was full of dog fennels, and some blackberry bushes.  He chopped up everything with no problem.  I don't know if they just serve cook county or do other surrounding counties.


----------



## roscoe54 (Sep 7, 2014)

Been using them for 3 years amazing what they can do in a hour. Dodge county.


----------



## spydermon (Sep 15, 2014)

They do great work.  I know they do plots as well in telfair county and wheeler.  I've been told that not all do food plots, but most do, along with fire breaks


----------



## Gone Fishin (Sep 29, 2014)

Great rates.  Well worth using them.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Oct 9, 2014)

here in mitchell co they do a great job  50 dollars to come then 85 an hour  for the dozer an  8 ft harrow


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 21, 2014)

My dad and I sat with my son and his 270.  






He shoot, he drags:  Having a strapping 14yr old sure makes it easier to get them out of the woods.  I helped him thru the ruts, but he did 90% of it.  





If you look out on the right side of the green field you can see the young buck that he shot.  It was 6pm Sat night.  I had my phone in hand taking the photo backwards.  Really cool to hang out together and hunt.


----------

